# FRER Test Question



## KatieSh (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, so I am officially driving myself insane!

Today I took a FRER with morning urine. I am about 10 dpo and I had some very very light brown spotting about 2 days ago. Other than that, I'm just exhausted.

The FRER HPT was a BFN, BUT (and here comes the crazy part)

I opened up the test and saw a blatant second pink line a little farther down, just outside the test window.

Now, I waited the full 3 minutes to check it (10 actually, puppy had to potty)

Has anyone heard of this? Is this a malfunctioning test, or is there supposed to be that second line out of sight. I know opening the test is not exactly how it was meant to be used.

**EDIT** I did a 'blank' with just water, and the pink line outside the test window is still there, so its def a BFN. I'm going to stop obsessing now


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

LOL! That would have got me obsessing, too! But also remember that the max time for accuracy is 10 minutes. Take the test with you next time dog has to potty!


----------

